# The I'm Addicted To Shostakovich Thread



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

THE I'M ADDICTED TO SHOSTAKOVICH THREAD








One of the greatest composers of the 20th Century. I can't think of any other 20th Century composer from Russia that sends chills down my spine the way Shostakovich does. His music is erratic, bombastic, gut-wrenching, endearing, aggressive, but underneath that gruff exterior lies a man who was constantly looking over his shoulder. He was scared to death and that fear and sense of anxiety comes through his music loud and clear.

Show your love for Shostakovich here.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Hahaha... did the making of this have anything to do with my review?

I don't have much in the way of Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth (Slava's EMI recording), the violin and cello first concerti (Oistrakh and Slava), and the 7th (Wigglesworth) and 10th (Paavo Jarvi) symphonies.

I'm looking to expand this collection, especially after my revelation of the great symphony cycle being churned out by BIS.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

World Violist said:


> Hahaha... did the making of this have anything to do with my review?
> 
> I don't have much in the way of Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth (Slava's EMI recording), the violin and cello first concerti (Oistrakh and Slava), and the 7th (Wigglesworth) and 10th (Paavo Jarvi) symphonies.
> 
> I'm looking to expand this collection, especially after my revelation of the great symphony cycle being churned out by BIS.


No, not really, WV. I've been thinking about Shostakovich all day for some reason. I think he's one of the best symphonists of his generation. Dark, brooding, nerotic...these are impressions I get from his symphonies. I return to symphonies 4, 7, and 10 quite often. Not to mention his concerti.


----------



## Zeniyama (Jul 20, 2009)

I love Shostakovich! While I'm not extremely familiar with too many of the works in his œuvre, his style is unforgettable, and is a great influence to me.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> No, not really, WV. I've been thinking about Shostakovich all day for some reason. I think he's one of the best symphonists of his generation. Dark, brooding, nerotic...these are impressions I get from his symphonies. I return to symphonies 4, 7, and 10 quite often. Not to mention his concerti.


I personally think that you would definitely do well to listen to the string quartets. They are definitely some of his greatest works, of that there really is no doubt. And they are much more private, more hostile, more neurotic than are any of his symphonies. I think you'd like them.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

World Violist said:


> I personally think that you would definitely do well to listen to the string quartets. They are definitely some of his greatest works, of that there really is no doubt. And they are much more private, more hostile, more neurotic than are any of his symphonies. I think you'd like them.


I've good things about them WV. I'll probably get around to them someday, but I'm just trying to digest all of his orchestral music, which is taking me....a long time.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I agree the string quartets are even more spine-chilling. Particularly the 8th, written during a bad time in his life - the intensity is incredible.


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

World Violist said:


> Hahaha... did the making of this have anything to do with my review?
> 
> I don't have much in the way of Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth (Slava's EMI recording), the violin and *cello first concerti *(Oistrakh and Slava), and the 7th (Wigglesworth) and 10th (Paavo Jarvi) symphonies.
> 
> I'm looking to expand this collection, especially after my revelation of the great symphony cycle being churned out by BIS.


I would suggest looking at the *2nd cello concerto *- much more interesting and rewarding i fnd than the first - particularly seeing it live

If you ever get a chance to see *symphony 11* live snap it up because to me it is the most movingly chilling and dramatic of his works


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

emiellucifuge said:


> I agree the string quartets are even more spine-chilling. Particularly the 8th, written during a bad time in his life - the intensity is incredible.


Yes, the eighth string quartet is insanely intense. I've played the viola part, and the huge viola line in the second movement never fails to satisfy emotionally. Just dig in like crazy and climb up the C-string.

The thirteenth quartet is another one of my favorites (I haven't yet heard all of them, just some; the first, third, eighth, eleventh, thirteenth, and maybe some others, I'm not sure), not because it features the viola (dedicated to the violist at the time of the Beethoven string quartet), but because it has that sort of edgy, chilled emptiness that Shostakovich was so great at writing into his music at its very best.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

JAKE WYB said:


> I would suggest looking at the *2nd cello concerto *- much more interesting and rewarding i fnd than the first - particularly seeing it live
> 
> If you ever get a chance to see *symphony 11* live snap it up because to me it is the most movingly chilling and dramatic of his works


I'll definitely keep these in mind; thanks!


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Mirror Image said:


> One of the greatest composers of the 20th Century. I can't think of any other 20th Century composer from Russia that sends chills down my spine the way Shostakovich does.


I would hope that Stravinsky does it better.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Bach said:


> I would hope that Stravinsky does it better.


Well Stravinsky never particularly cared for sending chills down peoples' spines.

This thread, if one reads the first post, is not about sardonic comments about comparing Russian composers with Stravinsky. It's about people _liking_ Shostakovich, and if you don't then there's no purpose in posting here.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Bach said:


> I would hope that Stravinsky does it better.


That's why I said he was *one* of the best Russian composers of the 20th Century.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

World Violist said:


> Well Stravinsky never particularly cared for sending chills down peoples' spines.
> 
> This thread, if one reads the first post, is not about sardonic comments about comparing Russian composers with Stravinsky. It's about people _liking_ Shostakovich, and if you don't then there's no purpose in posting here.


Well, there is actually. That's a bit like telling the Conservatives that if you don't agree with Labour then there's no point in turning up to parliament!

I don't dislike Shostakovich - I think he's a victim of his political circumstances - I also think his music can be dull and colourless. Having said that, he's had more good moments than some: 8th String Quartet, Cello Concerto, 2nd Piano Concerto, 10th Symphony are all reasonably good pieces.. A lot of his music is utilitarian though - fulfills a commission and not a lot more..

Just my opinion, of course..


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Bach said:


> Well, there is actually. That's a bit like telling the Conservatives that if you don't agree with Labour then there's no point in turning up to parliament!
> 
> I don't dislike Shostakovich - I think he's a victim of his political circumstances - I also think his music can be dull and colourless. Having said that, he's had more good moments than some: 8th String Quartet, Cello Concerto, 2nd Piano Concerto, 10th Symphony are all reasonably good pieces.. A lot of his music is utilitarian though - fulfills a commission and not a lot more..
> 
> Just my opinion, of course..


Ah, personal subjectivity is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I think it's surprising that Shostakovich didn't leave Russia given the circumstances he was under. I mean why didn't he leave for good and not return like Rachmaninov?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> I think it's surprising that Shostakovich didn't leave Russia given the circumstances he was under. I mean why didn't he leave for good and not return like Rachmaninov?


I think it was the same kind of circumstances that kept David Oistrakh in Russia; they were the "golden boys" of Russian 20th-century music, and they were born into it. They were too valuable to Russian culture, so they simply weren't allowed to leave.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

World Violist said:


> I think it was the same kind of circumstances that kept David Oistrakh in Russia; they were the "golden boys" of Russian 20th-century music, and they were born into it. They were too valuable to Russian culture, so they simply weren't allowed to leave.


Then how was Rachmaninov able to leave? Wasn't he exiled? I don't know why Shostakovich or any composer for that matter would subject themselves to that cruel environment.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> Then how was Rachmaninov able to leave? Wasn't he exiled? I don't know why Shostakovich or any composer for that matter would subject themselves to that cruel environment.


I looked it up... so apparently Rachmaninoff smuggled himself out and Shosty didn't. That's really about the extent of it.

And in Shostakovich's case it would be really hard, since by the time he had grown he had already become the Soviet golden boy. So it would have been practically impossible for him to leave. Think of all the celebrities these days who can't hide anything from the publicity and whatnot. They do something and immediately everyone knows about it, no matter what it is. So if Shostakovich had tried to leave, the Soviets would have known about it and got him back. Their hold on him was too strong by that time.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

WV, do you have a favorite work of Shostakovich's at the moment?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> WV, do you have a favorite work of Shostakovich's at the moment?


Oh, the 7th symphony and 13th string quartet... and the 10th symphony also somewhere in there.

I know you're fond of the 4th, 7th, and 10th symphonies MI, what else?


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

The cello concerto..? That's got to be worth consideration.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Bach said:


> The cello concerto..? That's got to be worth consideration.


Oh, haha. That too. Thanks!


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

World Violist said:


> And in Shostakovich's case it would be really hard, since by the time he had grown he had already become the Soviet golden boy.


He was allowed to travel abroad. Stalin once sent him to a conference in New York. But if he had defected, Stalin would have had his family killed.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Fsharpmajor said:


> He was allowed to travel abroad. Stalin once sent him to a conference in New York. But if he had defected, Stalin would have had his family killed.


Yes, that's exactly what I meant. I remember seeing pictures of him with Eugene Ormandy in Philadelphia also. Had he tried to escape, he and his family would have been killed.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

World Violist said:


> Oh, the 7th symphony and 13th string quartet... and the 10th symphony also somewhere in there.
> 
> I know you're fond of the 4th, 7th, and 10th symphonies MI, what else?


Let's see I enjoy "October," "Violin Concerto No. 1," "Piano Concerto No. 1," "Song of the Forest," "Chamber Symphony," "Symphony No. 11," "Novorossisk Chimes," and "Symphony No. 3." I haven't listened to Shostakovich in a while, but these compositions really stood out to me.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> "Chamber Symphony,"


I think that's a transcription of the 8th string quartet. I can't remember if there was a second chamber symphony that actually was or not...


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

Bach said:


> The cello concerto..? That's got to be worth consideration.


Which one? There are two, and they're quite different from each other.


----------



## bplary (Sep 13, 2009)

I only have a couple of CDs of his music so far..



















I particularly love the Piano Trio Op.67...so hauntingly beautiful.

Just ordered this disc today..


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Bach said:


> I don't dislike Shostakovich - I think he's a victim of his political circumstances - I also think his music can be dull and colourless. Having said that, he's had more good moments than some: 8th String Quartet, Cello Concerto, 2nd Piano Concerto, 10th Symphony are all reasonably good pieces.. A lot of his music is utilitarian though - fulfills a commission and not a lot more..


For once I agree with you. I think he had a really mixed output, some works like _Symphony No. 7_ just seem like Soviet propaganda music, even though it's done with a touch of genius. No wonder Bartok took a swipe at it in his _Concerto for Orchestra_. That tune of the liberating Red Army is just one of the crassest moments in all classical.

Even though I really dislike such works, I agree on the consensus that a number of his works were masterpieces in their respective genres. I think many people have mentioned some of them, but I'd like to add his film music output, which is also probably some of the best of the C20th (eg. some classics like his score to _Hamlet_)...


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andre said:


> For once I agree with you. I think he had a really mixed output, some works like _Symphony No. 7_ just seem like Soviet propaganda music, even though it's done with a touch of genius. No wonder Bartok took a swipe at it in his _Concerto for Orchestra_. That tune of the liberating Red Army is just one of the crassest moments in all classical.
> 
> Even though I really dislike such works, I agree on the consensus that a number of his works were masterpieces in their respective genres. I think many people have mentioned some of them, but I'd like to add his film music output, which is also probably some of the best of the C20th (eg. some classics like his score to _Hamlet_)...


You've never heard Malcolm Arnold's or Alwyn's fim work have you? I think they wrote some of the best film music of the C20th.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Shostakovich was really quite innovative though, in his film writing. For example, he used barrell-organ, theremin & Eurasian throat singing in _Odna (Alone)_ composed around 1930. I doubt you would have heard this? The story of the film is a bit agitprop, from what I've read about it, but the music which I have on cd, is just excellent. Typical Shostakovich, but perhaps more experimental?


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I really like Shostakovich - I find his work quite dark and spooky, very atmospheric!.
As I am mainly into Orchestral music I have confined my listening to Shostakovich's Symphonies and Concertos but I have found much to enjoy here - I would list my favourite works so far as being the 1st, 5th, 6-8th and 10-12th Symphonies, PC and VC #1's and the Cello Concertos.
I might give the String Quartets a listen or invest in a set at some stage but I have enough to listen to for the time being .


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andre said:


> Shostakovich was really quite innovative though, in his film writing. For example, he used barrell-organ, theremin & Eurasian throat singing in _Odna (Alone)_ composed around 1930. I doubt you would have heard this? The story of the film is a bit agitprop, from what I've read about it, but the music which I have on cd, is just excellent. Typical Shostakovich, but perhaps more experimental?


So what? I don't find any of his film music memorable. His symphonies are where he excelled, not film music.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

His symphonies are where he excelled...

His symphonies are one area where he excelled. As others have mentioned, his string quartets are incredibly powerful. His cello concerto should not be forgotten, and his Preludes and Fugues are quite marvelous (but being deeply rooted in Bach you probably wouldn't like them). And then there are his efforts in song and opera. The Nose is one of the most daringly Modernist of all his works (as might be expected in response to Gogol's surreal absurdist tale).


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> His symphonies are where he excelled...
> 
> His symphonies are one area where he excelled. As others have mentioned, his string quartets are incredibly powerful. His cello concerto should not be forgotten, and his Preludes and Fugues are quite marvelous (but being deeply rooted in Bach you probably wouldn't like them). And then there are his efforts in song and opera. The Nose is one of the most daringly Modernist of all his works (as might be expected in response to Gogol's surreal absurdist tale).


The P&Fs are some of the greatest 20th century piano music ever written. Anyone interested in this genre should check them out (are you there, Andre?). 16th is my favorite; it (the fugue, especially) just reminds me of a lonely Russian countryside.

Richter (the few he recorded) and Ashkenazy are the best, IMO.


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

some guy said:


> Which one? There are two, and they're quite different from each other.


The *second cello concerto *is to me far superior - the first being light and fading after a couple of listens - just like the piano concertos - but 2, is though a little puzzling at first - very very deeply thought and contains very interesting music - thats not at all difficult and is very entertaining live even though it is a generally more introspective and darker work than the first


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Air said:


> The P&Fs are some of the greatest 20th century piano music ever written. Anyone interested in this genre should check them out (are you there, Andre?)...


Yeah, I'll have to get the _Preludes & Fugues _at some stage. I have heard a few on radio a while back, & I liked them. I'm also a big fan of Bach's keyboard music, like the _Italian Concerto_, so this is not surprising...

I just heard Shostakovich's 1st & 9th Symphonies on radio recently. Most people probably already know the story behind the 9th, how Shostakovich originally said he'd compose a big grand symphony, celebrating the Soviet Union's victory in war. But he ended up composing the opposite, a light symphony in the vein of Haydn or Prokofiev's 'classical.' How ironic was that?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

As someone greatly enamored of Bach's preludes and fugues... _The Well Tempered Clavier._.. I could not help but be seduced by Shostakovitch' _Preludes and Fugues_ which strike me as a marvelous response to Bach's work... but certainly a great innovation in their own rite... and unfortunately another one denigrated by the Soviets as too abstract, formalist and elitist.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Andre said:


> Yeah, I'll have to get the _Preludes & Fugues _at some stage. I have heard a few on radio a while back, & I liked them. I'm also a big fan of Bach's keyboard music, like the _Italian Concerto_, so this is not surprising...
> 
> I just heard Shostakovich's 1st & 9th Symphonies on radio recently. Most people probably already know the story behind the 9th, how Shostakovich originally said he'd compose a big grand symphony, celebrating the Soviet Union's victory in war. But he ended up composing the opposite, a light symphony in the vein of Haydn or Prokofiev's 'classical.' How ironic was that?


Prokofiev's 'classical' is the most misleading name ever. It makes people think he was some kind of neoclassicist, which I used to think, but I don't anymore. Prokofiev was a modernist all the way through, though it's funny how through this symphony he's still playing with our minds today.



StlukesguildOhio said:


> As someone greatly enamored of Bach's preludes and fugues... _The Well Tempered Clavier._.. I could not help but be seduced by Shostakovitch' _Preludes and Fugues_ which strike me as a marvelous response to Bach's work... but certainly a great innovation in their own rite... and unfortunately another one denigrated by the Soviets as too abstract, formalist and elitist.


It's not typical Shosty. That, I'll admit.


----------



## wisetankian (Sep 6, 2009)

shostakovich=beast

just heard his tenth symphony...love it


----------



## wisetankian (Sep 6, 2009)

shostakovich is god


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

shostakovich is god

No... that would be J.S. Bach.


----------



## bplary (Sep 13, 2009)

Just picked up this cd yesterday.


----------



## bplary (Sep 13, 2009)

Just listened to Rostropovich's recording of the Cello Concerto and I am speechless. Wow!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Well...what can I say*

in 1970 I went to Moscow. I went to the Glinka museum and the guide was very nice with us,( my mother and me). The museum was very calm, it was January and very cold outside, she was Dmitri Shostakovich's sister in law. She asked me, would you like to meet him? "Are you serious!!!!!!!!, of course I'd love to". The magic took place, I had a cup of tea with Dmitri Shostakovich. His English was not very good ad my Russian was worse but we could manage to speak for a half an hour. He was sick but very nice, he smiled many times, he asked me which work I preferred, I said without hesitation "Katerina Ismailova"...He smiled and said, probably me too... I'll never forget this incredible meeting! I was 17 years old. And I promise this is true.

Martin Pitchon


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Martin,

Wow, what an encounter! I'm highly envious. 

He wrote so many great masterpieces. Currently, I'm really in love with Symphony No. 10.

A great new recording just came out with Petrenko/RLSO on Naxos.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well...Yesterday I posted something really important, how I met Shostakovich...it was lost...I think this group is weird...not serious. Why I keep losing stuff?

Martin Pitchon


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Naxos??????????? Get Mravinsky a personal friend of the composer. 

Naxos usually is not worth just cheap.

I lke Shostakovich deeply...th only things I don't enjoy so much are The nose (when he was a bit enfant terrible) and the gamblers...the ame as the gambler by prokofiev...a weird opera. Katerina Ismailova is much better than the lady macbeth of Mnstk....Was Stalin right? Galimatia instead of music? Well, in part he was, Katerina is a master piece...and I have a LP that never was done on CD, luckily I made a transfer on CD. Great!(Genaddy Provatorov)....The best Katerina ever. The 10th symphony and the 5th are great...

Martin Pitchon


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Hi Martin,

your post is still there!
And what a wondeful experience.

When I see videos of Shostakovich, for example during rehearsals. He comes across as very shaky/jumpy/nervous, did you get this impression?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Naxos???????????
> 
> Naxos usually is not worth just cheap.
> 
> Martin Pitchon


Naxos has done some bloody good recordings over the years with DSCH stuff. This sweeping generalisation concerning the overall standard of Naxos does you no credit even if you can vouch for certain performances of DSCH works that have singularly displeased you.


----------



## tro shink (Nov 20, 2010)

I am also a Shostakovich addict. Although I have many favorites, Symphony #10 has to say it all for me. - tro shink


----------



## tro shink (Nov 20, 2010)

I would like to hear from others what are their favorite symphony #10 recordings?


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Naxos??????????? Get Mravinsky a personal friend of the composer.
> 
> Naxos usually is not worth just cheap.


I strongly disagree. Naxos has a tremendous amount of high quality recordings, especially in the past 5 years or so, and are only getting better and better as a quality label (and not just a budget label).

Perhaps you ought to actually listen to the Petrenko/Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra recording before you slam it.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

When I see videos of Shostakovich, for example during rehearsals. He comes across as very shaky/jumpy/nervous, did you get this impression? 
==================================================


Well...He was sick when I met him...Heart stuff...But imagine that it is not easy living in the Soviet Union...He had plenty of money and a "datcha"...But the stress I imagine is awful...Having Stalin against him! He was always a bit nervous but smiling and his English was a bit "elementary" but a nice personality, a great man...I was 17, he was a bit paternalist with me...he was surprised I was so young and knew quite well his work, his string quartets, etc...and he composed many things after our meeting...but after his first heart attach he was never the same...he was a bit afraid...I also read a very good book about his life after this...I think written by Salomon...

I don't like Shostakovich as before...I was a Bartok fan and a Shostakovich fan for many many years...I think I listened too much of Shostakovich works and many less good...as La Comedie humaine, murder something...Lonely...a year is a lifetime...so many no-good stuff....

Of course his symphonies are good, exception: the 15th with The William Tell overture and some "try-to-be-dodecaphonic" stuff.

Actually I am more concentrated on Russian music again (Glinka, Rachmaninov, Anton Rubinstein, Taneyev, Tchaikovsky, Cui, Borodin, etc) and Schreker and Zemlinsky...(Viennese scholl)

Am I getting old? Yes, I suppose in a few days I'm going to be 59! That IS old!

OMG

Martin Pitchon,

going to the gym 4 times a week and listening to opera every time. (very in shape)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

For a long time, I was just suspicious of Shostakovich, but slightly biased for him, because I heard Glazunov liked him.  But now I've really got to know him, and love his music very very much. Jazz Suites, Ballet Suites, various Symphonies, and more (the positive works), are my favorites, since I'm an optimist.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Shosta dedicated his first symphony to his teacher, Glazounov...He was unhappy and he disliked his symphony, I just love the first symphony...the piano gives a wonderful touch and then was more than unusual to have this instrument in a symphony...I think Dmitri was declaring the war to every established system...The nose is the worst opera I've ever heard!!!!!!

But I love the trio: Shostakovich, Myaskovsky, Prokofiev...That's the way they called them in Russia because the three are considered as equally good. They are good, Khachaturian being low profile! repetitive! Elementary!


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Conor71 said:


> I really like Shostakovich - I find his work quite dark and spooky, very atmospheric!.
> As I am mainly into Orchestral music I have confined my listening to Shostakovich's Symphonies and Concertos but I have found much to enjoy here - I would list my favourite works so far as being the 1st, 5th, 6-8th and 10-12th Symphonies, PC and VC #1's and the Cello Concertos.
> I might give the String Quartets a listen or invest in a set at some stage but I have enough to listen to for the time being .


Since my inital post in this thread I have listened to much Shostakovich including 3 Symphony Cycles, the complete Concertos, 2 versions of the Preludes & fugues, the string quartets, Piano trios, Piano quintet, viola/violin/cello sonatas and Lady Macbeth!.
I would rate Shostakovich as being among my favourite composers now and consider him one of the great composers due to his strong compositions in all Classical genres and his powerful and distinct idiom.
Shostakovich is a composer I return to frequently in my listening and I am glad to have invested so much listening time to his works .


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> *Shosta dedicated his first symphony to his teacher, Glazounov...*He was unhappy and he disliked his symphony, I just love the first symphony...the piano gives a wonderful touch and then was more than unusual to have this instrument in a symphony...I think Dmitri was declaring the war to every established system...The nose is the worst opera I've ever heard!!!!!!


Are you freakin' serious??? I didn't know that!  I heard he dedicated it to someone else. But what I meant was, Glazunov found Shostakovich a soul a lot like himself, and that's probably why he saved his life. He liked _how _Shostakovich wrote music, as opposed to Prokofiev, who he thought _made _music poorly (Shostakovich agreed the same thing). Of course Glazunov didn't like his music, he was too conservative, but rather than condemn his music, all he could say was something like "I don't understand anything," I don't remember the exact quote.


----------



## tro shink (Nov 20, 2010)

*My name is tro shink, and I am a shostakovic*

Beyond the symphonies, string quartets and concerti, there is a whole other shostakovich. The Preludes and fuques, op.87 are a sound world unto themselves. Inspired and modeled after the Bach Well Tempered clavier, he moves thru the cycle of fifths, each piece a miniture sound painting. I am amazed at the variety and shades he accomplishes with these gems.

My recording is by Konstantin Scherbakov. I once heard the Keith Jarrett recording, and I liked his "freer" approach. Perhaps his style is influenced by his being a jazz pianist.
Any feedback on these pieces?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> ...the piano gives a wonderful touch and then was more than unusual to have this instrument in a symphony...I think Dmitri was declaring the war to every established system...The nose is the worst opera I've ever heard!!!!!!
> 
> But I love the trio: Shostakovich, Myaskovsky, Prokofiev...That's the way they called them in Russia because the three are considered as equally good. They are good, Khachaturian being low profile! repetitive! Elementary!


Shostakovich used the piano again in symphonies 5, 7 and 13. Prokofiev was much more fond of using an orchestral piano. I always thought that the 'trio' you speak of was Shsotakovich, Prokofiev and Khachaturian (like him or not) - Myaskovsky was somewhat older than any of them, having been born in 1881.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*music for Films*

The music for the movies I imagine was a good source of income for him...though less good than Prokofiev's Alexandre Nevsky, Potemkin, Ivan the terrible...

In Russia the like equally the three great composers: Shostakovic, Prokofiev, Myaskovsky.

The latter composed 27 symphonies, great to listen. You shouldn't miss them. It's less "modern" than Shostakovich but they are worth.

Shostakovich composed a few operas: Katherina Izmailova (lady macbeth), the nose (awful), the gamblers (awful).

Prokofiev composed many operas, all of them great, except the gambler (weird), Myaskovsky didn't compose any opera.

Martin Pitchon


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I think, Myaskovsky 2002, that on occasions film scores were the best way to keep DSCH busy with also less risk of getting into further trouble. For a some time after the 1936 and especially the 1948 denunciations they may have been his ONLY real source of income!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I think, Myaskovsky 2002, that on occasions film scores were the best way to keep DSCH busy with also less risk of getting into further trouble. For a some time after the 1936 and especially the 1948 denunciations they may have been his ONLY real source of income! 
====================================================

Probably, very probably you are right, my friend. But please call me Martin...LOL
Myaskovsky is a composer that every Shostakovich amateur ought to know...

Nikolai Myaskovsky, the great!

http://www.myaskovsky.ru/?id=32

Martin PItchon


----------

